# Llanerch Care Home For The Elderly



## amber95 (Jan 21, 2016)

Llanerch Care Home / Merthyr Mawr / January 2016
This care home shut around the 2006 period as a result of a fire.
I'm yet to find a picture of it prior to the damage, but the photos show that an element of it's beauty still remains. I'll have a few more threads the next few weeks of some other residential areas . 
It's based in a rural setting and not too difficult to find if you're familiar with the area. 


IMG_2231 by amber bowers, on Flickr


Urbex by amber bowers, on Flickr


Urbex by amber bowers, on Flickr


Urbex by amber bowers, on Flickr


Urbex by amber bowers, on Flickr


Urbex by amber bowers, on Flickr


Urbex by amber bowers, on Flickr


Urbex by amber bowers, on Flickr


Urbex by amber bowers, on Flickr


Urbex by amber bowers, on Flickr

I hope you guys enjoy the pictures!


----------



## krela (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi abow,

Thanks for posting, you need to follow these instructions to get your images to show up...

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/help-and-faqs/31184-add-images-posts.html#post307565


----------



## amber95 (Jan 23, 2016)

*Help!*

Hi Krela,
Not sure why but I can't seem to see my thread anymore, just your initial response to it with regards to uploading my images correctly. Any idea why?
Thanks!


----------



## krela (Jan 23, 2016)

abow95 said:


> Hi Krela,
> Not sure why but I can't seem to see my thread anymore, just your initial response to it with regards to uploading my images correctly. Any idea why?
> Thanks!



Fixed now, thanks for fixing the photos.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 23, 2016)

Shame that's been a nice looking building,great shots.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 23, 2016)

That used to be a care home? Beyond any repair care home, what a shame though it does look like it used to be a nice house at one time.


----------



## Rubex (Jan 23, 2016)

Very nice indeed  I really like the chimneys.


----------



## tazong (Jan 23, 2016)

What i find odd is why so many of the windows have been blocked up? especially if it was a care home.


----------



## matt1991 (Feb 12, 2016)

A fantastic site. Just got back from a visit there myself as we were just passing by. It was getting dark and not having visited this site before we thought we would have a little look around the outside and through the Windows with some torches we had in the car. Be warned it is not a place to go looking around in the dark not only is it extremely dangerous almost to the point of calling in on itself but the moment we walked around all 3 of us in the group felt a little uneasy walking around there as if someone else was there with us. It was deadly quiet apart from a few foxes we could hear in the distance and the odd car passing on the nearby road. Upon looking at a few pictures that we took around the site with just the flashlights and the flashes from our cameras we discovered 2 figures in the corner of one picture and what someone would describe as an 'orb' in another picture along with hearing 'footsteps" on floorboards in one of the buildings. Needless to say we didn't hang around too long after hearing these. None of the group are massive believers in the paranormal world but after this experience of this fantastic building we are a lot more open minded and respectful of these sites. Ps will be visiting in the daytime soon so I will post my own thread including the strange photographs that were taken tonight.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 12, 2016)

matt1991 said:


> A fantastic site. Just got back from a visit there myself as we were just passing by. It was getting dark and not having visited this site before we thought we would have a little look around the outside and through the Windows with some torches we had in the car. Be warned it is not a place to go looking around in the dark not only is it extremely dangerous almost to the point of calling in on itself but the moment we walked around all 3 of us in the group felt a little uneasy walking around there as if someone else was there with us. It was deadly quiet apart from a few foxes we could hear in the distance and the odd car passing on the nearby road. Upon looking at a few pictures that we took around the site with just the flashlights and the flashes from our cameras we discovered 2 figures in the corner of one picture and what someone would describe as an 'orb' in another picture along with hearing 'footsteps" on floorboards in one of the buildings. Needless to say we didn't hang around too long after hearing these. None of the group are massive believers in the paranormal world but after this experience of this fantastic building we are a lot more open minded and respectful of these sites. Ps will be visiting in the daytime soon so I will post my own thread including the strange photographs that were taken tonight.



Interesting. Its a pity you didn't post your pictures. In need of some paranormal investigation me thinks.


----------



## tazong (Feb 12, 2016)

I am not a beliver in ghosts or spirits but as i do all my explores by myself i do have to say certain places give a vibe - i have been in some situations where i have felt very very uneasy almost spooked and in others i have been totally fine.
I do think there is something there in certain instances but i really cant put my finger on it - Its a feeling i think you can only really appreciate if your on you own?


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 13, 2016)

tazong said:


> I am not a beliver in ghosts or spirits but as i do all my explores by myself i do have to say certain places give a vibe - i have been in some situations where i have felt very very uneasy almost spooked and in others i have been totally fine.
> I do think there is something there in certain instances but i really cant put my finger on it - Its a feeling i think you can only really appreciate if your on you own?



I agree with you but adding that a place has a bit of something out of the normal adds more history to it. Who died there? Male or female? When did they pass away? etc.


----------



## krela (Feb 13, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> I agree with you but adding that a place has a bit of something out of the normal adds more history to it. Who died there? Male or female? When did they pass away? etc.


Maybe so for you, but this isn't a paranormal forum and I would appreciate it if we keep the paranormal off here. It's one interpretation of many.


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 14, 2016)

nice little post and some great photos


----------



## morrti (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi, Great post & images too, I was there myself last week, will post some images soon. Lovely sunny morning, felt ok to be there on my own, but always pays yo be careful.


----------

